# I GOT A JOB!!!



## Swiftwind (Feb 5, 2005)

I can't believe it, I actually got a JOB! :yay It's at a dog grooming place.

I had to deal with a lot to get it... especially because of my SA.

It all started during college hours when I had to ring up the shop. I was on my mobile, and dogs were barking in the background so it was impossible to hear. I introduced myself and said why I was calling and the lady was quite rude towards me, saying that I would have to repeat everything again cause she did not hear a SINGLE word I said. This threw me off (because understadably I have a fear of talking on phones, ringing someone up, and I thought I was doing well to get this far). Anyway, they said they were looking for someone more experienced, but she asked me to leave my name and phonenumber, so I did. It was the worst phone conversation I've had in my life and it nearly brought me to tears.

Then the next week I walked down to the grooming place and left my resume and cv with them. They actually rang me back a few weeks after and said they'd like me to come down one day for an hours work experience (this was back in like september). So, I had to be very courageious and show up for that day to do the work. That was a big step for me... I've never had a job in my life.

Anyway, after the day of work experience they said they'd call me back and let me know when I could start working. They never did so after two weeks I walked down and they said they didn't have any work for me yet but they'd call me when I did. Anyway, finally (2 months later) they called me 1/2 an hour ago and asked me if I could work tomorrow and saturday! I am so pleased! Even if this place doens't work out, finally I'll have something to put on my cv!

The pay isn't fantastic and neither are the hours (9 hour long days) but at least I'll get experience. The owner of the store isn't actually the nicest lady so it will also help me cope with someone who's strict/tough because I have a lot of problems being around people like that (I'm over sensitive).

Ooh I hope it all goes well!


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

Congrats! Sounds like a fun place to work.


----------



## Swiftwind (Feb 5, 2005)

Thank you so much! 

I don't know if I mentioned, but this will be my first job, ever. I am really pleased that I got it!

It does sound like a fun place, but when I was there for my work experience I nearly got bitten in the face by a big grumpy dog (all I was trying to do was dry its fur and it started growling at me and threatening to bite.. that wasn't very fun).


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

Swiftwind said:


> It does sound like a fun place, but when I was there for my work experience I nearly got bitten in the face by a big grumpy dog (all I was trying to do was dry its fur and it started growling at me and threatening to bite.. that wasn't very fun).


That happened to my sister when she worked (briefly) for a veterinarian. I guess it's an occupational hazard, though for a first job better that than dealing with rude loudmouth customers at McDonalds or something.

I'm glad you showed initiative in pursuing it. A lot of people wouldn't have done half so much, and I think the interest you showed in going personally to inquire about your status probably helped a lot in their decision to contact you and offer the job.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

That's great, Swiftwind!


----------



## Swiftwind (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks WalkbyFaith and Argo, I appreciate your comments. I seriously thought I wasn't going to get the job, as it had been a long time since I had heard from them but I guess you are right, my determination payed off.


----------



## John H (Oct 27, 2005)

*SwiftWind

Your First Job Ever!!!!!!!

Fantastic, Outstanding........
Congrats, Congrats,Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

John H*


----------



## Swiftwind (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks so much, John! 
I thought this day would never come!


----------



## John H (Oct 27, 2005)

*Swiftwind

Well you can rightfully be proud, you went after it!!!!!

Hoping for the best as you start doing some shifts.........

John H*


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

gratz, good luck on the new job


----------



## Swiftwind (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks Inane 
I'll let you all know how it goes, when I have time to post again.


----------



## Swiftwind (Feb 5, 2005)

I just came back from my first day at the job as a dog groomer - I already feel like I want to die of exhaustion, plus I'm covered in dog hair from top to bottom (I swear it is in my mouth and I even got it in my eyes)!!

I arrived five minutes before 9 am, ready to start my day. When I got there I waited around for 20 minutes, just standing there because there was nothing to do, so that was quite boring - so I just kept taking sips of my water, and I had nearly finished it before the day had really started.

I made a couple of mistakes but they were only minor (like forgetting to ask someone to check 'my' dog over before I brought it upstairs to get clipped, or apparently I was supposed to know when a dog was getting it's nails clipped, or I didn't brush the dog thoroughly enough).

So, the bad thing about this place is that you have NO breaks, which means you start working the second you get there and don't stop until the day is over. I was standing up for 7 straight hours and my back is KILLING me! At one point I had three stitches in my side and I actually got a bad cramp in my hand. At least my arms will get really fit if I keep this job up. Grooming a dog doesn't sound very hard, but trust me.... it is! Especially when you have a supervisor like mine, who wants everything done perfectly.

Anyway, I feel good for not wasting my day away, and I actually got paid up-front so that was kind of good.

I'm not really looking forward to tomorrow - an 8AM start and everyone kept telling me it's going to be SUPER busy tomorrow since it's Saturday. How will I survive? I'm also going out tonight with my friends, so I bet I will be so tired tomorrow.

When I was working today this aggressive Border Collie was snapping at my hands as I was trying to get the knots out of its fur. It actually ended up biting my hand but luckily not very hard, though it was still scary! I also have a giant scratch all the way down my arm from a dog who wanted attention, and my hand has so many cuts from the grooming brush...  On the plus side I did get to groom a gorgeous Samoyed.

P.S. This is actually an alright job for someone like me who has SA, since everyone was doing their own thing I didn't have to talk to anyone much, though I did meet some really nice people (and luckily the strict supervisor is upstairs clipping the dogs so I don't run into her much, as all the brushing and washing of dogs is done downstairs).


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

Ah, the first days. The first time I took a job (as a delivery driver) I was thinking, "what the hell did I hook myself into?" My feet and legs were sore, I was covered in grime, it seemed to last forever and I was dead tired at the end. It gets better. You get used to what you have to do, do it more efficiently, learn how to guard against occupational hazards (like in my case, getting my nails shredded breaking open bundles), until sooner than you think you're a pro. If I were you I'd ask some of the other people if they have any suggestions about how to handle the more aggressive dogs. I think it might pay to get some work gloves too, if you're getting cuts that easily.


----------



## Swiftwind (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks for the tips Argo. I forgot to mention I felt quite depressed towards the end of the day, but I guess that's to be expected when starting a new job. I HOPE it gets better with time.


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

wow, that sounds like a lot of hard work, but hey you got through it, so be proud of that! Also, I agree with Agro, that with any job it gets better with time, because you learn to get into the routine of things, before you know it'll all be a breeze to you. :]


----------



## John H (Oct 27, 2005)

SwiftWind

So often with new jobs it really is about surviving the first week or two. At least you made it through the first day!!!!!!

Keep at rrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!

John H


----------



## Swiftwind (Feb 5, 2005)

I'm here to report that my second day of work was pretty great!  I really got into the swing of things and was able to pick up my pace and work more productively.

Last night I went out with my friends to a gig which finished at 12am but my friends wanted to stay out later, even though I said I was working at 8am today. Anyway, long story short, I ended up getting home at 3am because I had to wait for a taxi in the city for over an hour, so I got less than 4 hours sleep last night. I was really contemplating whether I should go to work today or not, but I'm glad I did. I ended up working 8 1/2 hours today (no breaks again, and standing up the whole time) but it's worth it to earn a bit of cash (and experience).

I just want to say thank you to all of you for the encouragement and tips, it's really helped me out!


----------



## John H (Oct 27, 2005)

Ya, often the first day is the most challenging (ie the worst) and it gets easier, like you said that you got into the swing and it was pretty great.....that is good for the second day.......

Keep atrrrrrrrr......

John H


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

that is soo great Swiftwind that u got ur first job. I hope thigns go good for u. I wish u all the best on ur job. :yay :clap


----------



## Swiftwind (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks John H, I agree that things will get easier once I've been there for a while (it's just hard to imagine sometimes, when things go wrong). 

Weirdly enough, the 'supervisor' (store owner) is really nice to me, and I found out yesterday that she only really employs people if they have experience or are doing a course in the field of animals - I have 100% no experience and the course I am doing has nothing to do with animals... so it's pretty lucky I got the job in the first place! 

Thanks ShyLight, I appreciate your comments!


----------



## John H (Oct 27, 2005)

Well thats great that she hired you without experience when she normally doesn't, just proves that you don't "always" have to have experience......

You have a couple of days done now!!!!!!!

AllThe Best
John H


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

*GASP* :eek!

I didn't even get to send my three congratulatory boogies!

Way to go Swiftwind - :boogie :boogie :boogie!

I loved the work the grooming people would do for my dog when he was alive - they made him look cool in the summertime! He was a buzzed cocker spaniel!


----------



## Swiftwind (Feb 5, 2005)

Yeah, I couldn't really believe that she hired me.. On the phone she sounds like quite a 'cold' person, and all the other employees told me that she is really strict and wants things done to a certain standard. I've only gotten one of 'my' dogs sent back because it wasn't dry enough (I tried drying its fur for 1 hour with two hot heat dryers and one hair dryer and it STILL wasn't drying).

Hahah Thanks Millenniumman  Aww I'm sorry to hear your dog is no longer alive (I lost a puppy at 10 months old, I know how sad it can be without them around anymore). Yesterday I had to wash and groom a Cocker Spaniel and it was one of the sweetest dogs I've ever met. It kept giving me it's paw to hold while I was brushing it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ah, he had just turned 13. He had a pretty long life - I couldn't complain. He was a lot of fun! 
We taught him to raise his paw to either shake hands or say hello. :lol


----------



## Swiftwind (Feb 5, 2005)

One of my dogs is nearly 10 years old, but I'm sure he's going to be alive for a few more years. I also taught him to give me his paw when I say 'paw' and he knows what 'gentle' means (if he tries to snatch a treat out of my hand I say to him 'gentle' and he'll take it from me really gently). He's a pretty smart dog.


----------



## John H (Oct 27, 2005)

Hows the job going or when do you work next???

Which ever one applies......

just curious
John H


----------



## aka dru (Oct 30, 2004)

good work! I can't even remember the last time I worked! lol that all seems like another world to me...knock ‘em out! what you're doing is nothing else but positive


----------



## Swiftwind (Feb 5, 2005)

I have another day of work tomorrow, starting at 8am! I was getting a bit worried there, thinking they weren't going to call me back for my next shift (this is only a casual position, probably only over the Christmas period).

Thanks Aka Dru!  I feel so good to be out there earning money and gaining experience, even if it's not a permanent job position... It's still all worth it.


----------



## Swiftwind (Feb 5, 2005)

I had my 3rd day of work today and I am extremely tired!! I ended up working for nearly 9 1/2 hours today (8 am to 5.15 pm)- there were SO many dogs today since it's nearly Christmas. There were some really, really sweet dogs, one old dog in particular who looked like a kelpie cross, he only had 3 legs  His owner was so sweet though, so that's good to know.

When the owner of the grooming salon was getting my pay for me this afternooon she said "Ok, so I'll see you sometime in the new year". Yay, that hopefully means she'll want me to come back and work for her next year, which will be fantastic! She is still being really nice to me (even though I'm still making mistakes, I have learnt heaps while being there, though).


----------



## darknightt (Jun 15, 2005)

Hey Switftwind....high *5* on the job 
woo!


----------



## Swiftwind (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks Darknightt and Jesserie! 
Yeah, I can't believe I survived the first few days!


----------



## Szattam (Nov 11, 2003)

That's so great, congratulations! You have a great attitude  But wow it sounds like a lot of work, you guys don't even have time for a quick lunch? 


Swiftwind said:


> She is still being really nice to me (even though I'm still making mistakes, I have learnt heaps while being there, though).


 I bet you're doing awesome considering how new you are :yes


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

:nw :nw :nw dog groomers


----------



## Swiftwind (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks so much Szattam for the lovely comments!  And yeah, no we don't get a break for lunch. We have to eat when we can, inbetween grooming dogs.

Stellar, I'm guessing you have long haired dogs or something?


----------

